
DOJ's Boeing investigation expands to 787 Dreamliner - __m
https://edition-m.cnn.com/2019/06/28/politics/boeing-investigation-expands-787-dreamliner/index.html
======
sebazzz
Th real content is in the article linked in this article:

> Federal prosecutors have subpoenaed records from Boeing relating to the
> production of the 787 Dreamliner in South Carolina, where there have been
> allegations of shoddy work, according to two sources familiar with the
> investigation.

> [...] The 787 subpoena significantly widens the scope of the DOJ’s scrutiny
> of safety issues at Boeing.

